# Hoping someone can help me...



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a HUGE problem. 
I have kept my personal information in my work computer for 15 years, specificially in Outlook. 
I got an Iphone for my work and when I got it I synced it to Outlook, not realizing it was going to sync my contacts, which included over 500 business contacts. It put them in groups, and I read that the way to correct it was to sync thru itunes again. So I went to itunes and told it to sync only my personal groups, which consisted of three groups (or folders). What I ended up with was the sync erasing 552 business contacts!!! YIKES! Not at all what I wanted. 

I think maybe I can recover the contacts which I think are .pst files, with a software that is Outlook specific for contacts as well as emails. However, I have no idea what software is good and user friendly, and what won't get me where I want to be. Or, if the software can even recover files that the iphone sync process deleted them, not me (manually). 

I am really screwed. These files are 6 six years of compilations of business names, addresses, email addys, fax numbers, and web sites. I put ALOT OF WORK into them, to say the least. 

Can anyone give me any clues as to a good software to buy that will do Outlook, or if there is any other way to get them back? 

Thanks ever so much! Kelly


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Some thoughts:

1) Dumb as this sounds, just look in the 'Deleted Items' folder in Outlook first.
2) Also look in C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\MobileSync\Backup (that's where it'll be in Vista/7.) There should be TONS of stuff in there; and if so, you SHOULD be able to restore from there. Let me know if there's information in that folder.

I have to say this is specifically why I use Gmail - it automatically syncs (and I do mean SYNC, not backup) my contacts between my iPhone and Gmail. I'm guessing that when you synced your iPhone, you have the 'Replace' option chosen, and NOT the 'merge' option.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help. 
The deleted items is only available for my emails. Not contacts. I tried that.

I also tried to restore from back up in Itunes, except it backed up my current ihphone contacts, not what was in my Outlook. 

(I know I am one of the stupid people who don't keep good back ups on my computer. I am kicking myself. )

Will the 
C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\MobileSync\Backup
folder have info backed up that was on my computer, not my iphone? 

This is the big problem. Because I had deleted most of them off my phone, but the groups listings were sitting there. I wanted to delete the empty groups, but iphone doesn't allow you to. You have to sync to delete them the instructions said. 

So the back up it did before syncing was a back up of my iphone, not my computer contacts, is what I am guessing?

I am at home now, but will look in that folder and report back tomorrow. I am so upset about this. Crying upset! All those hours of work... deleted in seconds. I am an idiot.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I didn't see a replace or merge option? 
Where would I see that? In itunes or a setting on the phone? 
I am ready to toss the iphone and find a windows phone. so upset!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

KansasFarmgirl said:


> Will the
> C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\MobileSync\Backup
> folder have info backed up that was on my computer, not my iphone?


If it changed something on your computer I would *THINK* that it would back that information up. I'll look into it some more.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I couldn't find that file... I found this: 
C://Users/Kelly/AppData/Local/Microsoft/Outlook 

It says there is .pst files in there, but I don't know how to access them. I found it by going to Personal Folders in Outlook 2007, and it listed this folder, and an archive folder. This folder has more info stored. When I tried to open it, it said it contained .pst files. I think my Contacts are .pst files, but also all the emails, etc. So I'm not sure what's in there or if it's worth pursuing this file. 

I called Apple support, but he said call my computer manufacturer and see if they can tell me anything. It's Sony VAIO, but I doubt that they will help. 

Thanks for any suggestions at all. Desperate here!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

KansasFarmgirl said:


> I called Apple support, but he said call my computer manufacturer and see if they can tell me anything. It's Sony VAIO, but I doubt that they will help.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions at all. Desperate here!


I agree that Sony probably can't help, but since Outlook is a Microsoft product you might consider asking them.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

OMG, I found that folder you listed. So, it shows backup for 4/13/11 at 6:04 pm. This is when I did that sync. But I don't see a way to get it back to my Outlook yet. ? ? My hopes are rising, but I'm afraid to get too excited. LOL


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Microsoft more or less says you are screwed unless you subscribe to Microsoft Exchange, then they have a way for you to pull your backups from their servers, I guess.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, I tried importing it back into Outlook from that back up file, and I get an error pop up from Microsoft Outlook saying I don't have "appropriate permission" to do the back up. I am logged in under my name on the computer... I am the only one who uses it, so I'm not sure if I can log in as admin or not. Guess I will give that try...


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, I AM the adminstrator... so back to the drawing board.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I went to the backup file, and checked permissions, and it showed "allow" for everything, and I also told it to share the file with me. But still, to no avail.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Trying to copy file to desktop, rename it, set permissions.... it said it has over 21,000 items in the file, maybe 552 of them are my contacts...


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Kansas - those backups are iTunes backups just prior to updating/syncing your phone.

In all truthfulness, I'd call Apple. VERY rarely do they give up on an issue like this; and their techs aren't single-purpose goofs like Dell, HP, etc.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

KansasFarmgirl said:


> Trying to copy file to desktop, rename it, set permissions.... it said it has over 21,000 items in the file, maybe 552 of them are my contacts...


If it's an iTunes backup file, yeah, it'll have a BUNCH of files in there.

How big is the file? If it's not absofreakinglutely huge, if you WANT to (up to you), you can send it along to me; and I can mess w/it and see if I can get it to work on my phone. If so, then I can show you how to do the same on yours.  (And yes, I do this all the time - I work for the gov't so I sort of have to be careful with/sensitive of others' personal information.)


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

First i dont know what i am talking about! lol But i was just wondering why you couldn't get a program like Recover My Files or something similiar and search *.wa? and recover those and rename them whatever.wab and put them in your address book again. I have never done it, but seems like an option to me. Could someone tell me why that won't work? The program Recover My Files lets you download it and look at your files before you buy it. so if it wont work there is no cost. But like i said, i've never tried it so maybe i am not understanding something.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I looked into programs to recover the files, but most didn't cover Outlook from what I could tell. So I looked specifically for Outlook, and the cost is outrageous! $300 to $400 to recover my files! I was shocked. If anyone could find one for $100 or less, I would do it. But I can't spend that kind of money on this. My Board of Directors would kill me or fire me. Not sure which.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I would be glad to send it to you Kung. Before I try, let me explain the whole situation, and see what you think. Because I even called a Data Recovery Service and they said they doubted they could help me either. This thing is ruining my life!!!!! LOL. 

I got the iphone, new, nothing on it. The guy at the store put my contacts from my old phone in it. Then when I got to work, which is where I store alot of my personal contacts, I decided to sync the Contacts, thinking I could delete what I didn't need. So I did that, but it put Groups into my contacts, because I had groups in my Outlook. So I ended up having groups within my Contacts App: Banks, Employers, Residents, etc. Since I didn't want these, I thought if I deleted the contacts within the groups, maybe it would give me the option to delete the groups once they were empty. So I deleted all the contacts, and the phone still would not allow me to delete the groups. Upon googling, I read the only way to delete the groups was to sync thru itunes. So basically, my first sync backup was just my contacts from my old phone. My second back up, which is what I just did, did not have the contacts in my phone, as I had already deleted them from the phone. The only thing I could HOPE would be that like you said, it backed up what it was going to delete off from my computer, as that is the only place the contacts still existed. When I did the sync, I chose under the options, only the groups I wanted on my phone, not realizing it was going to delete them off from my computer. I called Apple, and they said I don't have phone support with them. Only a warranty on my phone itself. So they won't help me. I have tried everything I can think of to do. I'm not that computer savvy, and all I keep getting is I don't have permissions to import the contacts from the file. : (


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Hrm, that sucks. I still think that it's *possible* that you can restore from the 'pre-sync' backups, shall we call them; I spoke with a buddy of mine (who also owns an iPhone) and he confirmed what I thought - that iTunes DOES do backups prior to syncing.

SO, if you don't mind, when you get the chance, go to the 

C:\Users\user\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\MobileSync\Backup

folder, and let me know how big the files in that folder are. (Individually, or otherwise.) You might want to pick one of the folders that has a 'modified' date BEFORE you did the sync that wiped everything out - say 3 weeks ago or so.

If they're not HUGE, then you can email a few to me; if they ARE huge, when I get a chance (it'd be Sunday afternoon at earliest) I can try to help you over the internet (using a remote connect thing).


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I only have the one back up file, and I think it was the one it did automatically right before it wiped out my contacts. It says it is 1.15 GB. I am downloading it to my desk top right now. I don't know if most internet providers will allow a file that large? I can open it and see all the individual files in it. So I could try selecting them sending in groups, maybe? I guess I can't send a folder full of files anyway, can I? I've never figured out how to, if it's possible.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

There is only one big file over 1500 KB. The rest are in the 500 KB or less range. Most are much, much smaller. There are over 21K files in the folder. I really don't use the phone that much for emails or text, only a few calls a day, if that. I don't know how it had that many files!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, it might be easier (and this is totally up to you) if I remote connect to your computer (while you're there, on the phone if need be). That way I don't have to go anywhere, you've got control of the phone, etc. It's up to you.

You CAN send that file, or upload it to the internet, but that is prohibitively big.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

My nephew, against my advice, got an Ipod, and wanted me to download and load his tunes... found out the hard way about sync'ing... lost a lot of his paid for tunes, because of the way Apple wants you to behave.

Give me drag and drop anyday.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

That's why I convert everything I buy to MP3 (and you CAN do that from within iTunes - it breaks the DRM just fine).


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I found this online...this may be the ticket...

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-10203174-233.html


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you! I'll take a look when I am at work again on Monday. I sure hope this works! thank you!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

If I can't figure it out, I would love to remote connect and see if you can help me out.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Kung, I was finally able to upload some of those files, I would like to PM you to give you the access info, and see if you can help me at all. I am sooo frustrated everytime I go to look up a contact and they are not there... I am trying to start all over again, but it is really tough. 

I will PM you and would appreciate any help whatsoever! Thanks! Kelly


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Not a problem - though Saturday might be the best time. That way I can know for sure if it's possible (I believe it is) and such.

Let me know if that works for you - I'd probably (with your permission) remote connect to your PC, do a backup of your iPhone, and then look at your past backup files and try to restore one of those.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I pm'd the access to the files I was able to upload... the back up file from the phone is on my work computer. I can access it during the week days or I can go out there on the week ends at any time we want to set up a time. Saturday is fine, maybe anytime after 10:30 am or so? I don't know how to allow remote access, but I will try to figure it out before Saturday. Thanks so much!!


----------

